# SEARCH A GUIDE



## ELDIN (Mar 9, 2008)

We want to welcome everyone to our new addition, The Braggin Board here at Searchaguide.com This site was started 100% with the Sportsmen in mind. Heres how you get started posting pics of your hunts,fishing trips or just plane outdoor fun! 
Go to http://www.searchaguide.com,go to the braggin boad and register just follow the instructions

its easy and its free!!! To post pictures on the Braggin Board set up a http://www.photobucket.com account it's free too. Your off to talk and brag with other sportsman across the nation like you.


----------

